

How to Create a Video for your Startup in 4 Easy Steps - yairharel
http://www.yairharel.com/2009/11/01/how-to-create-a-video-for-your-startup-in-4-easy-steps/
Making a high quality video is harder and more expensive than it seems. There's a quick and easy way to ensure your video is excellent: Use stop motion.
======
jason_tko
I posted a comment on the blog, but I wanted to share this and generate a
conversation on Hacker News also. I found another low-budget way to do this :

I have a good friend who is a budding film student. One night over drinks, I
was discussing my recent endeavour - trying to create a great and simple text
advertisement that summarises what Webnet IT does. My friend, who is a
naturally creative guy, started coming up with a whole bunch of ideas, which
turned into video ideas, and then over the course of the evening we worked out
a plan to make a video together.

In return, I gave him plenty of exposure, provided all of the locations,
bought all of his coffee (a not insignificant expense), and talked him up to
everyone I came across who was looking for a corporate or private video to be
made.

Here is the end result which we're really happy with : [http://www.webnet-
it.co.jp/index.php/en/content_page/nice_to...](http://www.webnet-
it.co.jp/index.php/en/content_page/nice_to_meet_you/coffee_break)

Our target was to create a simple story that a typical company that needs our
services would regularly face, and turn that into a fun and hopefully engaging
story.

If you're looking for something similar, I recommend seeing if you or your
friends know any film students, and try to work out a reasonable and mutually
beneficial deal with them.

I'm very interested to see how other people on HN in similar situations have
created videos to communicate their businesses.

------
theli0nheart
Great tips, but I don't really think a video is a _must_. Yes, it's nice to
have, but IMO it's a better use of time to make a useful product than to worry
about making a video that no more than a small percentage of your potential
customers will ever see.

------
fjabre
Interesting.. Don't know why the OP would recommend they have a foreign accent
though.

I think the accent should be relevant to the country you're in... Unless your
product is Beck's beer or Outback steak house..

~~~
midnightmonster
I think the accent is supposed to make it sound more interesting and
memorable. And foreign-ness can help cover uncertain quality: if I have a less
clear idea of what perfect deliver would sound like, imperfections may not be
as noticeable.

There are several accents I love to listen to, but I don't think I agree with
the OP. Anything that makes the audio harder to understand is likely to be a
net loss. If I can't get clues from the speaker's mouth because she's an
invisible narrator or because the sound and video get slightly out of sync,
and if your video is competing with the fan in my over-hot office or the
Thundercats video my three year old is watching (he called them "rain cats"
for a while), that gorgeous accent may be one difficulty too many.

